# The Vinny and a Tuning Session the Weekend Before...



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The Vinny is one of the most popular shows in the MECA season. I'd place it in the Top 3 for attendance including Finals. I plan to be there but may not be competing depending on some personal things. It'll be on July 14th this year. 

Details...
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-14-13TN.jpg




That said...

*What:*

I'd like to have a Tune & Chill session. This would be a good opportunity for us to help each other with pointers and get our cars as ready as we can for the event the following weekend. 


*When:*

Saturday or Sunday the weekend before (6th or 7th). 

Morning or Late Afternoon. The time is kind of dependent on where exactly we meet. It's going to be _HOT _under the sun but I can't think of anyway to avoid it so we may just have to deal with it. If so, mid-late afternoon starting time would be best.



*Where:*

TBD:
I'm looking at Point Mallard Park area in Decatur, AL. 

There's a pavilion in the back area that shouldn't be consumed so we can hang out there while not listening. I'll keep looking for a covered area in Decatur/Huntsville in the meantime, though. 



*Feedback:*

If enough people are interested we can set up a time and nail down a better location if Point Mallard doesn't look like it'll work for some reason. 

If you're interested, post up and post if one day is better than the other. 



*Attendees:*

Erin - Either day works


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Saturday would be better for me and would like to attend if all works out.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

You know I'm down! Either day works for me. And I would be more than willing to bring some home made BBQ if people are interested also. Just post up when you say you are coming if you want some.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Also, just looked this up, but the show in Knoxville is the 7th if that interferes with anyone's plans.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

THE VINNY!

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll consider this. Should be fun.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This sounds like a great idea! I believe steve stern said the konoxville 7th show was going to be moved. I can confirm tomorrow. I work saturdays but Sunday would be possible.


Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like Sound Team Six is taking over by force again


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, is everyone good with a mid/late afternoon meeting time?

There's a couple spots that would work but nothing that's covered which means its going to be hot.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

there is no parking garage round your place erin?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not in my city. No.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would like to do this, sounds fun to me.


----------

